# vax=covid --coincendence?-



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 22, 2022)

nuff said


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

It's certainly looking like more than a coincidence.  It really amazes me how many people see this pattern over & over, but are willing to believe whatever they hear from "Experts" - _as long as they have capital letters after their name.   _


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2022)

I've seen the same but am not sure if there is a connection. Once when I mentioned the vax hurting a person's immune system I got torched for it here. Time will tell if there is a correlation.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------

